# text dynamisch ändern



## Kleiner (4. Mai 2002)

ich möchte mit javascript einen text auf einer page dynamisch ändern dieser text steht aber nicht in einem textfeld/area und ich weiss den aktuellen text auch nicht. Ich möchte die seite auch nicht neu laden ist dass möglich z.b. einen text der zwischen zwei tags steht zu ändern mit javascript???


----------



## sam (4. Mai 2002)

natürlich:
http://www.dansteinman.com/dynduo/en/writing.html


----------



## Samuel (4. Mai 2002)

*also ...*

wenn du deinen text in dein div reingibst kannst du ihn via innerHTML ändern.

ich hab dir mal ein beispiel auf meinen server gestellt.

http://www.diewerbung.at/samuel/diverses/JavaScripts/innerHTML
oder
http://www.diewerbung.at/samuel/diverses/JavaScripts/menue

beide scripts basieren auf innerHTML und sind crossbrowser-scripts


greetZZzz daIllu ;-)


----------



## Samuel (4. Mai 2002)

*blub*

und wie immer!!!!

S.A.M. 

war wieder 2 min schneller ;-(


greetZZzz daIllu ;-)


----------



## sam (4. Mai 2002)

hast du was anderes erwartet?


----------

